# Special skinny scared shelter dog



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

(Edit to clarify, I didn't adopt her. I volunteer at this shelter.)
This girl deserves her own thread. This was the day she was picked up as a stray on March 2nd.










I spent time sitting in her kennel tossing treats behind her. She inhaled every little bit of food offered. There was a cup of treats placed on the public side of her kennel but someone took it- including the measuring cup.









Intake video https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10204062022214051

3 days later I took her on a walk.









Then to an interact yard where she promptly sat on the edge of the kiddie pool for several minutes.









A few days later she had improved even more and was greeting people as they came toward her kennel.

Today, less than 2 weeks after arriving, she was adopted!!! It makes my heart so happy. She still has trust to build and (obviously) is a bit spooked in this photo but she is in loving, respectful hands now and will continue her journey of healing and learning how fun it is to be a dog.


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

Truly precious! Wishing you luck with your new adopted child, and look forward to seeing her health improve.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Tyler_X said:


> Truly precious! Wishing you luck with your new adopted child, and look forward to seeing her health improve.


She's not who adopted her, but my goodness what an improvement already with more sure to come.

Her eyes are just haunting in those first few pictures.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

What a sweet girl. Looks like she has a new dog friend to help in her recovery as well.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Tyler_X said:


> Truly precious! Wishing you luck with your new adopted child, and look forward to seeing her health improve.





CptJack said:


> She's not who adopted her, but my goodness what an improvement already with more sure to come.
> 
> Her eyes are just haunting in those first few pictures.


 Should have been more clear, sorry! CptJack is correct, I did not adopt her myself. I volunteer there.

Her eyes were so completely round, huge pupils, total freaked out face.


----------



## Tyler_X (Aug 30, 2014)

CptJack said:


> She's not who adopted her, but my goodness what an improvement already with more sure to come.
> 
> Her eyes are just haunting in those first few pictures.


the first two make me sad ): , but regardless I look forward to her health improving.


----------



## Wet Beards (Jan 25, 2015)

I love happy endings.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

AWESOME!!! I, too, love happy endings


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Poor baby! Great ending though, I'm glad she found loving owners.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

She's aboustely goreous girl, and I love her eyes.

What an awesome ending! I'm always so happy to hear happy endings.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

What a lovely girl, so happy she was adopted (and fairly quickly, at that!! Wow!)  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. What a great ending. I bet she will provide a ton of love to her new family. What a sweet looking soul.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I love happy endings as well. I hope that she finds comfort in her new family that she might come completely back out of her shell.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

That's awesome! I hope the adoptive family keeps you posted on her.


----------

